# State launches closed?



## capt.america (Feb 16, 2014)

I heard that they're closing the state launches because of COVID19. Any truth to that?


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Mutiny?


----------



## germharness (Mar 31, 2016)

I just read on Cleveland Metroparks site they’re closing the zoo, nature centers, and cancelling their events till at least March 31st. Outdoor park areas still open so I presume ramps are still open.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## germharness (Mar 31, 2016)

Just read ODNR update posted for tomorrow at 10am. Maybe they meant tonight at 10pm. Among other things ODNR is closing bars and restaurants at all if not most of the State Lodges. Also closing visitor centers, Class A ranges, and district offices to visitors. Parks and open spaces remain open. I presume ramps will be open too as there was no mention of closing them. Fish On!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Louisville ACE issued a notice that all ACE controlled ramps in OH and KY were closing as of Monday but then quickly issued an update and retraction stating only those in community areas such as campgrounds would be closed. When the first one came out they got a not-so-nice reply from me. This unneeded harassment pisses me off.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

What would be the purpose of closing ramps? People dont even get close to each other. If they close the ramps I will launch from shore! What the hell is wrong with people? Stop all this insane madness!! Quit panicking and start thinking, dont let the media and politicians run your life


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

crestliner TS said:


> What would be the purpose of closing ramps? People dont even get close to each other. If they close the ramps I will launch from shore! What the hell is wrong with people? Stop all this insane madness!! Quit panicking and start thinking, dont let the media and politicians run your life


There are states where they have in fact closed lake access, Illinois for one. If Ohio does the same it will not because they are concerned about potential virus spread it will because they wish to use the resources currently committed to management of these properties for other needs. If they cannot manage and patrol them they don't want them open, that's all. I don't agree with a decision like that but I have been around a long while and grown accustomed to these types of government related policies.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

What resources is the DNR gonna use to fight covid19 that will prevent them from maintaining the ramps? That is ridiculous. Put the ramps in,1 day, fisherman can remove wood and debris, not a lot of maintenance needed. They float there, no work necessary.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

crestliner TS said:


> What resources is the DNR gonna use to fight covid19 that will prevent them from maintaining the ramps? That is ridiculous. Put the ramps in,1 day, fisherman can remove wood and debris, not a lot of maintenance needed. They float there, no work necessary.


They are employees of the state, some are even law officers, and when the state declares an emergency the state dictates what the employees will do. If the state tells them to direct traffic then that's they will be doing until they are told otherwise.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

What they will likely be doing is sitting at home and getting paid by us still working.
Leave the ramps open and post "at your own risk" signs. Geesh! 
We need SMALLER governments people!

Rickerd


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

PapawSmith said:


> They are employees of the state, some are even law officers, and when the state declares an emergency the state dictates what the employees will do. If the state tells them to direct traffic then that's they will be doing until they are told otherwise.


Thats not what I asked. I asked what is there excuse? It takes little if nothing at all to "maintain" ramps. The odnr gonna do traffic? really? maybe they will pick up litter off the streets too? cmon man.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

crestliner TS said:


> Thats not what I asked. I asked what is there excuse? It takes little if nothing at all to "maintain" ramps. The odnr gonna do traffic? really? maybe they will pick up litter off the streets too? cmon man.


Cmon man, me? That is their excuse, the state feels there are more important tasks that may be required for them than patrolling and maintaining a boat ramp in these type situations, it is as simple as that. If they are not available for supervision of state run properties and, god forbid, you fall off the dock then your attorney can sue the hell out of them for not having a Ranger on duty when you injured yourself. If they close the facility they relieve themselves of that liability. That's it, that's how it works.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Here is a link to restrictions from ODNR.....there is absolutely nothing about boat ramps.

http://www.ohiodnr.gov/odnr-operations-during-coronavirus-outbreak

As an retired DNR employee, I can tell you that the employees want what you want and work hard to serve you. Most of the opportunities you have are because of these civil servants. Yes, in an emergency all state employees can be redirected to duties not in their normal job description, but they are *not sitting at home getting paid for doing nothing!* If they are at home they are on leave from such as vacation or sick leave or unpaid leave. I dealt with this crap a whole career and hate to see it thrown out there now. Most of the ramps do not require maintenance on a regualr bases, other than trash removal. I can not see a scenario for them closing. Wild speculation will not serve us well, please my fellow outdoors enthusiast let's not make these tough times any worse than they are. Everyone is paying a price, a little empathy is good medicine


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

PapawSmith said:


> Cmon man, me? That is their excuse, the state feels there are more important tasks that may be required for them than patrolling and maintaining a boat ramp in these type situations, it is as simple as that. If they are not available for supervision of state run properties and, god forbid, you fall off the dock then your attorney can sue the hell out of them for not having a Ranger on duty when you injured yourself. If they close the facility they relieve themselves of that liability. That's it, that's how it works.


They don't have Rangers on duty at the ramps, maybe occasionally when its super busy. Like I said, there is LITTLE if ANY maintenance or need for a Ranger or anyone to be there supervising! We are not children and if there is a problem, wel thats what cell phones and the police and self protection is for. Sign says...."proceed at own risk".....no liability. DONE. No excuses.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I wish they would put everyone on lock down for a month-except essential workers (law enforcement,fire,Health care workers if needed) I wish they didn’t have to expose them self to people either!!!just my two sense my thoughts is you jokers don’t see the economic impact you not seeing the big picture manufacturing is shutting down and trades are shutting down sales are not happening we are down 40 % at our company so at 100 million in sales a year that is 40 million dollars a year!!400 employees it is a genuine problem in the world not just the USA it effects all of us !!!closed down the country get back to normal stop the bleeding!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

PapawSmith said:


> There are states where they have in fact closed lake access, Illinois for one. If Ohio does the same it will not because they are concerned about potential virus spread it will because they wish to use the resources currently committed to management of these properties for other needs. If they cannot manage and patrol them they don't want them open, that's all. I don't agree with a decision like that but I have been around a long while and grown accustomed to these types of government related policies.


911 is the only time **** was shut down. Government hasnt shut anything down like this. So what policy have you been exposed to as far as what's going on right know? No one is alive that lived thru the Spanish flu. This is all new never has happened like this.so you or no one else has been exposed to these policies. 911 shut alot down but not like this. I myself have been around along time and been all over the world! This is totally new! Closing lake access would be insane. Your safe outside as long as people keep their distance!


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

tim sapara said:


> 911 is the only time **** was shut down. Government hasnt shut anything down like this. So what policy have you been exposed to as far as what's going on right know? No one is alive that lived thru the Spanish flu. This is all new never has happened like this.so you or no one else has been exposed to these policies. 911 shut alot down but not like this. I myself have been around along time and been all over the world! This is totally new! Closing lake access would be insane. Your safe outside as long as people keep their distance!


Not sure what the hell you are talking about, Illinois has shut down a large section of state controlled areas to public access and just yesterday Utah closed a huge amount of parks, lakes, and rivers to all access, perhaps you should pay attention. What I was replying to was the OP’s question about the potential for Ohio to take similar actions. I simply replied that they are able to enforce this if they wish and what I thought the reasoning behind it would be if they were to do it. It would have nothing to do with keeping folks from catching a virus and certainly not because state employees are home ‘getting paid to lay on their couch’ as some surmised. I keep things pretty simple with my replies, and attempt to be as clear as possible with my points, not sure how come it so difficult to understand sometimes.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

PapawSmith said:


> Not sure what the hell you are talking about, Illinois has shut down a large section of state controlled areas to public access and just yesterday Utah closed a huge amount of parks, lakes, and rivers to all access, perhaps you should pay attention. What I was replying to was the OP’s question about the potential for Ohio to take similar actions. I simply replied that they are able to enforce this if they wish and what I thought the reasoning behind it would be if they were to do it. It would have nothing to do with keeping folks from catching a virus and certainly not because state employees are home ‘getting paid to lay on their couch’ as some surmised. I keep things pretty simple with my replies, and attempt to be as clear as possible with my points, not sure how come it so difficult to understand sometimes.


You said you are familiar with these policies. These policies are new. This is ohio not Illinois. No one is familiar with any government policies that pertain to what is going today! So stop crying man! OHIOANS care less about what Illinois does or has done. Keep fishing man. Dont worry no lakes will be shut down! Keep your distance and fish on!!


----------



## Buck-Eye (Jul 9, 2008)

I bet if Camp Perry had dedicated employees monitoring their facility we'd still have ice access. I also realize a select few ruined it for the masses. Probably goes without saying, ramps left unchecked, when the proper authorities are stationed elsewhere could lead to a similar fate. I do agree some of the folks replying are missing the big picture.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

In ohio we only have one or two rangers per county. Most inland lakes get patrolled once a night some more some less. In ohio we can fish with out a ranger patrolling. Ohio wont shut the lakes down . But if these crack heads dont start listening and keep their distance from everyone this governor will keep us all home.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I believe the main thing to do right now is to chill and see what happens. Kick'n the verbal sh*t out of each other on OGF isn't going to solve any problems.
I hate this saying, but "it is what it is" for right now. None of us seem to know definitively about our lake access, so why fight about it? For that matter, i would say that we know very little what the gov. is truely thinking.
I feel deeply for the folks loosing a paycheck, but i get it. The stock market, job loss, and the billions of dollars lost, is a fact of the new "normal" for now. 
Until our medical pros get a handle on this virus, sacrifices are going to have to be made, we may as well get used to it for now.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Time to say goodnight.


----------

